# SmarTrack Rudder Kit



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I ordered this rudder kit from Austin Kayak. The kit arrived on Friday and I immediately began the installation. I'd been researching rudder kits online, and I studied the installation instructions as well...so I was ready to rock. 

I am halfway done with my installation, with the most tedious parts behind me. The tedious part was running the rudder cable tubing from the stern, and through the hull. The cable tubing (which is required, but sold separately from the kit) is semi-flexible, but it comes coiled in its packaging. I had to try to straighten it out to make it easier to run through the hull. The first few times it kinda coiled up inside the hull. With the use of a mirror, I was able to see what was going on inside the hull, and I was successful in running the tubing. The tubing comes as a 20' segment, which enough to take care of both sides. 

When it came time to install the foot rails, I was a bit puzzled. The mounting points for the Smart Track footrails are on the back of the rails. My current footrails have the screws on the front. So I called Austin Kayak, and they told me that I needed to use the "vertical adjustment kit" in order for this system to work on a sit on top kayak. opcorn: It sure would be nice if they made this known! So I ordered that adjustment kit, and its scheduled to arrive on Wednesday. Also, a couple of small things were missing from my kit. A cotter pin for one of the rear steering assemblies, as well as the cleat used to latch the rudder depolyment cord. These items are going to be shipped to me on Monday. I wish I could've gotten it all done at once, but oh well. The folks at AK were friendly and helpful though. 

The installation is really straight forward. I'm looking forward to getting it out on the water with my fancy rudder. Here are a few pics...

The kit...









Rear Mount Bracket Installed. I had to drill the lower hole. 










Drilling the stern hole for the rudder cable tubing









Drilling the cockpit hole for the rudder cable tubing










The tubing, ran from the stern, exiting up front...








Running the cable thru the tubing, from front to rear...


















The rudder assembly...









Almost done...








just waiting on the final parts to be delivered...


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't forget to Marine Goop any screw holes / rivet holes to maintain waterproof integrity of the SOT.

Nice work , .. and thanks for the "heads-up" on the verticle adjustment kit needed .


Fishwander


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, I will definitely be picking up some marine sealant for the holes I drilled!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I installed the footrails with the vertical adjusment kit. That was easy.

The rest was a royal pain in the ass. My rudder cable & tube slipped inside the hull at the stern. So I had to re run the lines on the left side. (I could have avoided this by somehow clipping the end of the tube, not allowing it to be pulled into the hull) Putting the tube in was simple, but inserting the cable was a pain. I had some crimps in the cable from previously trying to assemble the rear steering mechanism. Those crimps made it HELL to slide the cable thru the tube again. (lots of friction) It took about an hour, feeding it in less than a quarter inch at a time. My hand got to the point where i couldnt maintain a grip to insert the cable. I ended up using a pair of pliers to feed the cable...and I used my hook removal tool to hold the tubing itself. (perhaps a light lubricant may have eased things? I dont know...) I learned that you cant have excess cable & tubing in the hull. You have to make sure the lines are taught.

I had a problem with the left rear steering mechanism. One of the two pieces that secure the cable is seemingly machined incorrectly.










Part "A" is supposed to fit in part "B". Then the cotter pin gets inserted to hold it. Well on the left side, "A" doesn't slide far enough into "B" for the cotter pin to be inserted. The right side fits perfectly (so I know I'm not doing it wrong), but the left side just doesnt fit. So I used a bonding adhesive to hold it in place. It worked. 

(the rudder cable is inserted in the small end of "B", then is routed around the rounded end of "A". The assembly is then inserted into "B" with the excess cable exiting the small part of "B", then secured with the cotter pin)


Along with the missing parts (1 cotter pin, & the cleat for the storage/deployment cord) that were delivered, they (austin kayak) threw in a free t shirt. Great customer service is so appreciated.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

The rudder was a limited success for its first water test at CHSP. It worked fine for a little while, then the left side started giving me issues. The rudder would deflect to the right normally, but the left pedal only centered the rudder...it didnt give enough travel to actually deflect the rudder to the left. The issue was related to the rudder cable tubing length...I dont know what exactly caused the malfunction, but something prevented the rudder from deflecting to the left. Upon landing at the beach, I gave it a shake and a tug, then it was working as normal again :-/ I think my rudder cable tubing is too long. I will try to shorten it some more.

In my previous post, I mentioned a "McGyver" solution...that actually worked. If anything were to malfunction, I would've suspected this to...but alas, it was something else that went awry. I was pissed at this malfunction...I was having severe tracking issues out there last weekend. A functioning rudder would have eliminated this issue. 

I've tested the rudder operation at home pretty extensively, and it seems to be working fine. I will giving it another test this weekend when I hit the water.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

This is the right (starboard) side of the rudder steering mechanism. This is what it SHOULD look like, with the cotter pin installed









This is the left (port) side of my rudder steering mechanism. Isn't as pretty, but it works nonetheless...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Just a question over time*

won't that first one rubing against each other wear threw.. JMHO that looked like a real PITA install.. I have been rudderless for 9 years now gonna stay that way..I question their duribility.. And I have never needed one yet.. JAM


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

There were a couple of things that made the install a PITA. They were: (1) not knowing I needed the vertical adjustment kit; (2) my kit missing a couple of parts; (3) parts not fitting properly.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Would you recomend or Diss this rudder??*

Just curious.. JAM


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

This is my first kayak, so my experience is limited in comparing this rudder kit (performance & installation) to others. I've paddled it (and others) without a rudder, and I like having it. One thing I DO like compared to other rudder-equipped kayaks I've paddled is the fact that the rudder deflection is manipulated solely by toe-motion, opposed to sliding the entire footrail _(and leg consequently_) back and forth. I literally just have to flex my toes to operate the rudder.

In the end, I would recommend it because it works well, and installation is not TOO bad (assuming you get all of your parts). After researching the kit, I haven't read of anyone else having the same issues I had, so I kinda consider them isolated. As with anything, I would recommend doing research. The kit doesn't come with the rudder tubing and the vertical adjustment kit, which are both required for SOT kayaks. They don't tell you this at all.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

I think you will enjoy the rudder system, especially when you are getting hit with cross-winds (wind cocking).

Also , when fighting fish , you will find the rudder valuable in terms of controlling the fish , avoiding obstacles like bridge abuttments and bouys, and determining the best side to land your fish , etc.

Good show ! .. and thanks for the hints about missing parts and the whole install process.

Fishwander


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

With the high gunwales on my kayak, I am already familiar with weathervaning in the wind, that's for sure! Definitely one of the reasons why I was so pressed to install a rudder.

Now all I need to do is find fish that put up a real fight


----------

